# Nelson Lake Bass.Where did the bigguns go?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Curious to know if people are still catching those big spawning females this time of year at Nelson.The last time I have heard anything about it was about 5yrs ago when the water levels were up.Since then you hardly even see any whoppers in the back of Dakota Country that were taken out of there.I do quite a bit of fishing there in the winter months and in January I caught a ton in the 14 to 18 inch range, but they seemed to be on the lighter side.Was wondering if any one has any idea where the big ones went or if they have heard of any being caught recently or even if there still is a good bite for spawning females in Feb and Mar.Thanks.

PRACTICE CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Not enough stocking. Not enough water. Not nearly enough catch and release. A good friend related this story: "About three years ago I watched a man catch eleven bass between three and six pounds and keep every one. I said something to him and he said he was fishing for his wife and son who were in his van. I started to say something else, but realizing the guy could barely speak English (Eastern European, I believe) I wrote down his tag number and called the RAP line. The guy left with about 40# of spawners and I never heard anything from the G&F". I hope I'm wrong, but I think the days of consistant big fish at Nelson are over. My personal log listed 70 fish over five pounds between 1985 and 1995, when I quit keeping track. GRE cares nothing for the lake, as far as fishing goes. They can easily fill the lake level, but won't do so until the level is too low to sustain suction on their pumps. From the lack of enforcement it appears the State doesn't care either. The only law enforcement I've ever seen there didn't even check for a license, their only concern was that no one cross the barbed wire fence at the outlet. I won't even bother to fish there after Memorial Day, or before Veterans Day. The skiers and jet ski folks take over once the weather warms a bit. But it was a fantastic Winter bass fishery for many years. I'm sorry to see its demise. Burl


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Doesn't the G&F have any say in the matter.Thank for the info Burly.It sucks to see the states best bass water by far just go down the tubes in a matter of a couple years.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The G&F has nothing to say about maintaining the lake level as it was developed as a private water supply for the Milton R. Young station, by GRE. The land is owned by GRE, with the exception of a small shorline holding on the Eastern and Northern shores. There could be additional stockings of fish, but I think the G&F realizes that with low water levels, it would be a wasted effort. The P&R funds are used only to improve ramps and provide trash cans. Burl


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Truely Sad. I used to make it a yearly adventure out there...Haven't been back in a couple years and by the sounds of it...It's not worth going back this year. I too, have witnessed people keeping large bass at Nelson. It comes down to this...People will never police themselves...Slot limits need to be in place in every important water in the state, including Devils Lake! There's no need to be hanging on to these breeders! Whether its eating or for mounting purposes...The new replica's are even better than the real thing. I can tell you this strait up as a taxidermist!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya I hear few of those big ones were taken out and for the past few years a low population and smaller fish. They'll come back if they are put back.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

There are still a few. My buddy caught one 7 lbs last year. This year he caught a 5lb bass spawning. He released them of corse. Here is some other good news about the stocking. I have caught and seen quite a few fingerlings which means they are spawning which is good. I think the reason that the bass are not as big is because yes some people are taking the big ones which they shouldn't unless its a once in a life time catch but fiber glass mounts are much better. Another reason is that there is too much competition between the bass that are in the 1-2 lb range. (too many small ones) This can really stun a lake. I used to stock my pond in florida and the same thing happened. The bass are also competing against the huge crappie in the lake. There are peeps out there that like bass, keep a few of the 1 or 2 pounders, they taste better anyways and the mercury levels are lower than the big Bass.


----------

